# Nintendo Switch - Grundausstattung



## Loosa (6. November 2019)

Die Switch reizt mich schon seit Release. Bisher konnte ich immer widerstehen, aber seit Luigis Mansion wird es jetzt wohl wirklich langsam mal Zeit dafür! Sobald ich ein gutes Angebot sehe. 

Aber, wie der Titel schon sagt, was sollte man so als Grundausstattung mitnehmen? Zum Release hatte ich mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man am besten gleich noch diverse Extras dazu kaufen sollte? Controller, Adapter, ...? Vielleicht gibt es da ja auch schon Infos?

An Spielen dürften Luigi und Zelda Pflichtkäufe werden. Der XCom Klon klingt auch gut. Sonst noch etwas herausstechendes?

Schonmal Danke für eure Tips.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. November 2019)

Pro-Controller auf jeden Fall

ansonsten vielleicht noch so ein Chase für die Switch und paar Spiel-Module, wenn du die Switch mal mitnehmen willst und eventuell ein zweites Joy-Con Pärchen für lokalen Multiplayer


----------



## Enisra (6. November 2019)

ich würde Mario und die Rabbits keinen X-Com Klon nennen, das kam eher von Leuten die kein anderes TBS kennen, aber das ist halt einfach ein TBS
Ansonsten: Pokemon natürlich!


----------



## LOX-TT (6. November 2019)

falls du Spaß mit Level-Editoren hast und 2D Jump'n Runs magst, ist auf jeden Fall auch noch Super Mario Maker 2 sehr empfehlenswert. Und selbst wenn du selbst nicht bauen willst, kannst du ja dann die Level anderer Leute dort spielen.

Was mir auch noch einfällt, wenn du das Switch Online Abo holst bekommst du noch Tetris 99 (das Battle-Royale Tetris) sowie die ganzen NES und SNES Games die dort in der Bibliothek sind

und was Multiplayer angeht: Smash Bros Ultimate und Mario Kart 8 Deluxe


----------



## Bonkic (6. November 2019)

auf jeden fall drauf achten, dass du die neue revision erwischst!


----------



## LOX-TT (6. November 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> auf jeden fall drauf achte, dass du die neue revision erwischst!



jup, erkennt man gut am Karton, ist die rote Packung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loosa (6. November 2019)

Alles gute Tipps, danke!

Smash Bros und Mario Kart kommt auf jeden Fall auf die Liste, aber eher weiter hinten.
Pokemon muss ich mal gucken. Das hatte ich am Gameboy verpasst und nie gespielt. Super Mario Maker müsste ich auch erst mal gucken.

Auch ein guter Tipp mit der neuen Edition. Die wollte ich mir auf jeden Fall holen, aber es steht nicht immer genau dabei. Da hilft die Info mit der Verpackung sehr.

Damit kann ich auf jeden Fall schonmal eine Einkaufsliste zusammenstellen. 



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Pro-Controller auf jeden Fall



_Den_ hatte ich vergessen. Stimmt, der lief unter must-have und ist sicher komfortabler als die Dinger zum dranstecken.



Enisra schrieb:


> ich würde Mario und die Rabbits keinen X-Com Klon nennen, das kam eher von Leuten die kein anderes TBS kennen, aber das ist halt einfach ein TBS
> Ansonsten: Pokemon natürlich!



Gut, XCom weil es halt mein letztes TBS war das ich spielte. Früher war das Genre ja doch um vieles größer. Mario und Rabbits soll auf jeden Fall sehr ähnlich sein; auf jeden Fall ein Pluspunkt.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. November 2019)

Von Mario & Rabbids gibts übrigens eine Gold-Edition, wo die Donkey Kong Erweiterung gleich dabei ist, kostet glaub ich nen 10er mehr als die Standard-Fassung


----------



## golani79 (6. November 2019)

Würde mir gar nicht so viele Spiele auf einmal holen - sonst bleibt wieder was auf der Strecke.

Zumindest geht's mir immer so ^^

Super Titel sind aber noch Fire Emblem Three Houses und Dragon Quest XI

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Exar-K (7. November 2019)

Hängt natürlich immer davon ab, was du so für Spielevorlieben hast.
Könnte auch etwas dauern bis du Luigi's Mansion, Breath of the Wild, Link's Awakening, Mario & Rabbids, Smash Bros, Mario Kart, Fire Emblem und Dragon Quest durchhast. 

Außerdem ist Mario Odyssey ein tolles Spiel, Astral Chain könntest du noch ins Auge fassen, oder Splatoon 2, Octopath Traveller, Xenoblade Chronicles, Yoshis's Crafted World, Kirby Star Allies, Arms, Cadence of Hyrule, Snipperclips
Je nachdem, ob du eine Wii U hattest, oder die Spiele verpasst hast, noch diese Titel:
Bayonetta 1 + 2,  Captain Toad, New Super Mario Bros, Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze

Und wenn du mit dem ganzen Kram fertig bist, kann ich dir noch eine Reihe guter Indies empfehlen. 

Einen Pro Controller würde ich auf jeden Fall dazukaufen. Der ist zwar nicht günstig, sein Geld aber definitiv wert.


----------



## Loosa (7. November 2019)

Mario hab ich schon früher immer gerne gespielt. Aber ich denke auch, dass ich es erstmal nur bei einigen wenigen Titeln belasse.

An Angeboten ist das Höchste der Gefühle momentan sowas wie Konsole plus Spiel für insgesamt €20 weniger.
Wollte schon fast zuschlagen. Dann fiel mir ein, dass Ende des Monats Black Friday losgeht. Die paar Wochen werd ich mich also noch gedulden, vielleicht ist bei der Switch ja was dabei.


----------



## Bonkic (14. November 2019)

das ding wär noch ne empfehlung wert, wenn du kein geld in neue controller stecken willst: 
https://www.amazon.de/Mcbazel-Wirel...=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&keywords=8bitdo&qid=1573732639&sr=8-3


----------



## Loosa (14. November 2019)

Das mit dem Adapter wäre nicht schlecht, aber meinen Xbox One scheint er nicht zu unterstützen. Dafür gibt es wohl den Mayflash, aber nicht billig und steht halt dann ewig raus.

Apropos... ich konnte nicht widerstehen und nutzte doch noch das Angebot von Media Markt für das Bundle mit Luigi. Macht richtig Laune das Teil! 
Luigi habe ich bisher nur reingeschnuppert und spiele eigentlich nur Zelda. Geiles Teil! 

Für Controller und weitere Spiele warte ich dann auf die Cyber Week. Vielleicht kommt da ja was.
Hab mir aber eine Transporttasche und Panzerglas bestellt. Der Bildschirm kann nur durch das Dock verkratzen?! Reife Leistung...


----------



## Gobfried (14. November 2019)

Meiner Erfahrung nach verkratzt der Bildschirm nicht durch das Dock. Es hinterlässt zwar "Flecken", die konnte ich aber immer ohne Probleme mit Glasreiniger (TFT geeignet) wegwischen. 
Der Pro Controller ist zwar teuer, aber sein Geld wert. Sehr stabil und unheimlich gut in der Hand liegend (Ich find' Ihn sogar besser als den XBox Elite Controller). 
Wünsch' Dir viel Spaß mit der Switch.
Ich bin nach wie vor noch  so begeistert von der Switch, daß ich mir letzte Woche sogar noch eine Lite für`s Schlafzimmer gegönnt habe.


----------



## Zybba (14. November 2019)

Ich finde die ganzen Indie Games interessanter als das meiste Nintendo Zeugs.
Die gabs natürlich alle schon auf PC. Daher hast du die evtl. schon gespielt?

Meine Empfehlungen:

Dead Cells
Hollow Knigt
Ori and the blind Forest
Into the Breach
Katana Zero

Die beiden steuern sich am PC sicher besser:
Superhot
Hotline Miami


An Nintendo Games hast du schon selbst die paar genannt, die mich reizen würden.


----------

